# 2005 Outback 25Rss--Sold



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

For sale is my Outback 25RSS. I am the third owner and used it only once. The two previous owners used it a total of 9 times. The interior is in extremely nice condition. The trailer is currently in storage in Dallas, Oregon and can be seen there. Please call the storage facility and Tina will show you the Outback. I moved to S. California and do not have room for the trailer. Options include the outside shower and kitchen, awning, CD/Radio and a custom made handicap ramp with handrail. I'm asking $10,000 as that is what I owe my credit union.

Ph# for viewing ( Tina ) 503 930-3312
For specific questions about the trailer, please call me ( John ) at 503 881-8129
View attachment 2475


----------

